# Say hello to my other friends, Jasper! :')



## Ninjaxmeow (Mar 8, 2012)

Just wanted to make this quick post saying Jasper is no longer with me. The vets said that he took the gas very well and so the process was quick and easy. As much as it saddens me, I know he is no longer living in pain. :') When I came home I cleaned up all the blood that his tumor had caused on his legs and it really just made me realize how beautiful he really was. I already miss him so terribly and I can tell his brother does too.  At least he is finally at peace.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, such a beautiful boy with a lovely face, I hope his brother comforts you, and you him. Hugs.


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss :c He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

He's a beautiful boy.

When Amelia went weak on me last night, I cleaned out the cage so I could make sure she was still having bowel movements (she seemed a little puffy in her belly). Now I'm looking at a clean cage with nobody in it  It's not easy.

I'm glad he's out of pain. It's rough seeing these little guys struggle with health issues.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Aww, poor boy and poor you.


----------



## Ratty_Mama2 (Apr 13, 2013)

He was a beautiful little rat. I am so sorry


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry you had to go through that....*hugs*, may he plaY, healthy and whole, over the bridge.


----------

